# Melbourne Zoo Reptile Visit :)



## moosenoose (Dec 6, 2004)

Well! :lol: Here we go again! :wink: You don't want to stand too still around here! 

I must either be very bored lately, or I just enjoy these crazed APS gatherings!  Here is the next one ?possibly? on the cards! The email has been sent, so let?s see what happens! :wink: Anyone got any concerns with February or March?? That?s even if we?re given the green light on this one! :lol: :lol: It's a bit of a stretch!
:roll: 



> Dear Sir/ Madam,
> 
> My name is Luke Bartholomew. I am one of many members of a large online Herpological community called APS (Australian Pythons & Snakes). We consist primarily of members from around Australia who convene to discuss issues concerning health issues, enclosure set-ups, native habitat and husbandry practices of many of our Australian herps.
> 
> ...



If anyone has any leverage at these places, now's the time time to yell out!  :lol: I'm jumping in the deep end here! :wink:


----------



## Jarvis78 (Dec 6, 2004)

brilliant idea. I'm in, I don't care whats on.


----------



## nigmax (Dec 6, 2004)

im in just dont do it on March the 5th, some idiots getting married :wink:


----------



## soulweaver (Dec 6, 2004)

read my mind moose....was thinkin arranging the same thing...........will talk to zo, maybe bbq at our house after??? we only live 18 mins away


----------



## trader (Dec 6, 2004)

> Anyone got any concerns with February or March??


 I say it is a great idea Moosenoose!



> im in just dont do it on March the 5th, some idiots getting married



Nick are you and Sal tying the knot? :wink: No I am not saying you are an idiot... :lol: If you are congrats, and best wishes for a long time of lovin'!!! It only gets better!

Glad to hear you all had a great time this weekend, perfect weather too! 

Cheers, Judy


----------



## westhamsc (Dec 6, 2004)

great idear moose


----------



## herptrader (Dec 6, 2004)

trader said:


> > Anyone got any concerns with February or March??
> 
> 
> I say it is a great idea Moosenoose!
> ...



Why not combine the two!  You could have your wedding in the reptile house at the Zoo and then we could all attend the reception at Soul Weavers afterwards. A marriage made in Herp Heaven :shock:


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 6, 2004)

I?ll only be good if it works out :roll: :lol: I have a sneaking feeling they aren't going to very accommodating about it. But then again that?s my pessimistic side showing off its colours :wink:

The BBQ idea sounds really cool if you?re keen Souly! Phil will have no excuse this time! :lol: 

It?s almost shame this visit can?t coincide with the Zoo?s Twilight jazz nights which they hold throughout the month of January  A behind the scenes look at the reps with the keeper followed by an aimless stroll around the Zoo with a glass of red in the evening would be awesome! I can smell the Merlot already! :wink:


----------



## trader (Dec 6, 2004)

> Why not combine the two! Very Happy You could have your wedding in the reptile house at the Zoo and then we could all attend the reception at Soul Weavers afterwards. A marriage made in Herp Heaven Shocked



...   aaahh my darling husband, you are always such a romantic! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Stevo (Dec 6, 2004)

Sounds like a great idea and moose the twilight jazz evenings run jan,feb and march. I wont be around early march.


----------



## diamond_python (Dec 6, 2004)

> we only live 18 mins away


 Did you time this?? :wink:  

Melbourne Zoo tour, I am in. Put me down for sure... 
(Oh, thats if I am invited) lol


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 6, 2004)

diamond_python said:


> Melbourne Zoo tour, I am in. Put me down for sure...
> (Oh, thats if I am invited) lol



Of course you're invited! No elitists on board here! :lol: I just like getting these monsters rolling! :twisted: Besides once they've started, they are out of my control anyway :wink:

The only reason I?ve mentioned 20+ is when I roll back there and say we?ve got 50 odd, it doesn?t look too bad :wink:


----------



## nigmax (Dec 6, 2004)

Yes Judy we are doing the thing, before we get to old and crinkly lol.
I dont know how the animals would react to all the bikes flying thru the zoo to the reptile house, that and i think id be standing at the chondro alter by myself.


----------



## OuZo (Dec 6, 2004)

yay a new meet already lol

a bbq would be fine at our place...now all we need is a bbq! :lol:

we need to make sure its on a day when phil cant pike out! if he does we'll just move the party to his place :twisted:

moose we might know someone who has a little bit of leverage...we'll see what happens cos i dunno how accomodating the zoo will be! tell them there's an onslaught of loyal fotz members going lol


----------



## soulweaver (Dec 6, 2004)

diamond_python said:


> > we only live 18 mins away
> 
> 
> Did you time this?? :wink:
> ...



as a matter of fact i did time this, and it was 18:22 to be exact.......


----------



## diamond_python (Dec 6, 2004)

> as a matter of fact i did time this, and it was 18:22 to be exact.......



lol 

I would probably do the same thing...


----------



## soulweaver (Dec 6, 2004)

being apart of FOTZ we can go whenever we like so you get used to the trip out there


----------



## diamond_python (Dec 6, 2004)

What is FOTZ? Never heard of it. Please explain.. Thanks


----------



## soulweaver (Dec 6, 2004)

friends of the zoo..........$60 a year for the first person, other ppl in family can join after that for $40


----------



## diamond_python (Dec 6, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea. May have to look into this... Thanks Champ..


----------



## soulweaver (Dec 6, 2004)

gets you into other zoos like healsville and a few interstate ones as well


----------



## diamond_python (Dec 6, 2004)

Yeah, just looked it up on the net. Looks very good and will have to do it early in the new year, unless you all want to pitch in and buy it for me for my birthday???? I live close to Werribee Zoo, and Melb isn't too far away. Been to Healesville heaps as well as Sydney and Perth zoos. Cool. Thanks for the info SW..


----------



## soulweaver (Dec 6, 2004)

werribee is only half price, the rest are free...i will buy you fotz if you buy me a diamond python


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 6, 2004)

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it during those months due to the fact that I am an unsocial old bastard


----------



## Ricko (Dec 6, 2004)

thats ok we will lob at your house when we are at ouzo's and soulweavers :lol:


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 6, 2004)

If you can get past my missus you are a better man than I  Anyway, I'll be at the zoo


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 6, 2004)

We'll start the tunnel on the weekend Africaman  Don't worry champ, we'll have you out of there in no time :wink:


----------



## OuZo (Dec 7, 2004)

> Anyway, I'll be at the zoo



yeah but will you be at our place afterwards? YES . come on phil you're a good drunk lol :lol:


----------



## nigmax (Dec 7, 2004)

Icant make it the 1st week in feb either so just work around me Moose :shock:


----------



## Mr.K (Dec 7, 2004)

Tough months for me (damn weddings everywhere :twisted: ) but i'd love to make it and meet a few of you.


----------



## herptrader (Dec 7, 2004)

africancichlidau said:


> If you can get past my missus you are a better man than I  Anyway, I'll be at the zoo



The missus is invited too!


----------



## Nome (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm in, especially if it's at Zoe's house later :wink: 

Feb sounds good, can't leave out the 2 pisssheads  :wink:


----------



## OuZo (Dec 7, 2004)

> Feb sounds good, can't leave out the 2 pisssheads



lol yeah what would it be like without our resident aps yobbos? :lol:


----------



## Stevo (Dec 7, 2004)

dont know who u2 are talking about


----------



## nigmax (Dec 7, 2004)

Apparently there is some questionable characters on this site very bothersome very bothersome indeed.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 7, 2004)

I've heard nothing yet :roll: That only means two things, well three actually.
1. I haven't recieved a read reciept, so they probably haven't opened it and sent it straight through to trash :lol:

2. They've opened it and haven't sent to the reciept because they believe I'm a psychotic :twisted: Could be a good guess :wink:

3. They've opened it and are in heavy liasons with the reptile keeper and checking their petty cash for supplying this wonderful group free beer 

I quite like the latter of the outcomes  Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy :wink:


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 7, 2004)

Put it this way, if I don't get a good response from the Melbourne Zoo - although I do have another avenue submitted to me by Stocky to exhaust  I'll be banging on the door of the Healsville Sanctuary - although the Melbourne Zoo would be more interesting with their collection of exotics and GTP's (that may be just GTP :lol: :? )


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 15, 2004)

A second letter - care of Stockys' contact - has been sent  This guy has some pretty good leverage apparently and is one of the head reptile keepers at the Melb Zoo. Fingers crossed folks! :wink:


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 16, 2004)

Geeez! :lol: Third letter - To the 'Keeper in Charge' - Jon Birkett. Now we're getting places :wink: Toes crossed! :lol:


----------



## diamond_python (Dec 16, 2004)

> werribee is only half price, the rest are free...i will buy you fotz if you buy me a diamond python



Ummm, yeah right. lol


----------



## Ricko (Dec 16, 2004)

come on moosey do ur best. :lol:


----------



## westhamsc (Dec 16, 2004)

umm i for one don't think moose is doing his best to get us in there :wink:  :lol: 

let us know if there is anything i can do


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm trying, I'm trying alright :lol: My letters are the most officially sucky ones I've ever written :lo: :wink: I've actually got a good feeling about this to be honest. From what I've read Jon Birkett seems like a really good bloke who will be only too willing to give us the grand tour - I hope! :lol:


----------



## Tommo (Dec 16, 2004)

lol, awsome, any chance we can get there from between the 3rd and 9th of janurary?


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 16, 2004)

Tommo said:


> lol, awsome, any chance we can get there from between the 3rd and 9th of janurary?



I'm not sure about that one Tommo lol I'm trying to drive it for mid-March to be honest. I thought it'd give people more time to plan if it looks to hot up, and I purposely arranged the estimated date as to give people enough time to recover from the financial damages inflicted over the Xmas period. I like long range planning :wink: Unfortunately I can see you're suggesting you are coming down here from Darwin  Better bring your woolies mate :wink:

Also, just for those few who felt that ringing them out of the blue was an option. I felt, and explained in my last 2 emails to both the last two recipients, that i didn't wish to bombard them "out of thin air" about this visit. I have left all three of my contact details with these people and have given them some breathing space in regards to an answer. I desperately wanted to phone first as well - but I think this is the best approach.

Cheers,
Luke


----------



## diamond_python (Dec 16, 2004)

Pressures on Moose. YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 17, 2004)

Onya moosemiester,be careful letting that stevo lad in he just might be a trouble maker and house breaker :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stevo (Dec 17, 2004)

I am so, and guess who's house is next?


----------



## OuZo (Dec 18, 2004)

ummmmm who's?


----------



## Stevo (Dec 18, 2004)

Lol browns is next then your's zoe dont jump the queue.


----------



## OuZo (Dec 18, 2004)

lol cool i'm coming to browns place


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, can't say I didn't try. Got this about 5 seconds ago - nice, short & quick to the point! Sorry ppls  

Maybe Healsville Sanctuary is the go!? :wink: 



> Dear Luke,
> I apologise for the delay but we will not be able to accommodate your request for a behind the scenes tour.
> 
> Regards.
> ...


----------



## Ricko (Feb 9, 2005)

dammmmit. alwell good try moooseman. healesville sanctuary lets people go behind the scenes for a fee on the weekends so maybe we could do that? send them some email mate. lol


----------



## farmdog (Feb 9, 2005)

> Quote:
> Dear Luke,
> I apologise for the delay but we will not be able to accommodate your request for a behind the scenes tour.
> 
> ...


bloody knob


----------



## angelrose (Feb 9, 2005)

Honestly, how hard would it be to organise, meany.... :shock:
Angel


----------



## thals (Feb 9, 2005)

dammmit! woulda been good, good on ya Moosey for trying...Healesville sounds gr8 though...wat month would this be in though?? any ideas


----------



## Hickson (Feb 9, 2005)

farmdog said:


> > Quote:
> > Dear Luke,
> > I apologise for the delay but we will not be able to accommodate your request for a behind the scenes tour.
> >
> ...



Jon Birkett has worked at RMZ for as long as I can remember, and is an excellent zookeeper. If they can't accomodate a behind the scenes tour, then there's a good reason for it.



Hix


----------



## OuZo (Feb 10, 2005)

Melb Zoo doesnt seem to usually go for the bhs thing...we asked a while ago if there was any possible way and they basically said no  good try tho moosey! maybe we could try ballarat wildlife park? they seem pretty accomodating. when luke and i went there by ourselves about a year ago, we asked to see the reptile keeper (who's the owners son) and he came out and had a good chat, opened up the frilly cage (i patted a frilly hehe ) opened the baby croc cage and patted that too lol. if they did that for just 2 of us hopefully they might be willing to go bts for a group! also i believe the vhs bbq there last year at easter got to go bhs. AND now that i think of it, i think that if you do the advanced snake handling course of simon watharow's you go bts at the melb zoo so maybe you could give him a ring if you're still interested moosey. i wanna see those gtp's closer lol


----------



## herptrader (Feb 10, 2005)

I think one of the Frog organisations has their meetings at the zoo.

The VHS had a meeting at Ballarat which involved the guided tour of the reptile house. On that occasion we all got in for free and were able to use the BBQ facilities, the bark hut etc.

Ballarat is a good place to take international visitors because you can get up close and personal with Koalas and Kangaroos etc.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm getting the ol BBQ itches again!!! :lol: Must be the mites! :wink:

Anyway, I'm keen to get the ball rolling on another outing sometime in the near future, I'd have it at my place but.....??? Maybe one day okay! :lol:....and you'll probably need to bring some snakes along to make it a bit more authentic! :lol: :lol: My little one can only stretch so far! (the snake that is! :wink

If anyone has any contacts for the Ballarat Wildlife Park or Healsville Sancturary, and doesn't want to organise it themselves, pass me a PM so I can have another shot at organising something!  Hopefully something with an element of success this time! :lol: God it would have been good  They have eyelash vipers at the Zoo!!!!!! :cry: :cry:

Cheers,
Luke


----------



## steve (Feb 18, 2005)

is't the vhs organising a bbq at ballarat again this easter? I think it's on the 26th of March.


----------



## farmdog (Feb 18, 2005)

maybe u can try the gatekeeper story Luke, might get some sympathy from the keepers and management


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Feb 18, 2005)

hey moosey it looks like ill be in melb for 1 or 2 days in about 3 weeks now lol if u got sumthing going on let me know and ill make sure i come up after its over lol


----------



## soulweaver (Feb 18, 2005)

steve said:


> is't the vhs organising a bbq at ballarat again this easter? I think it's on the 26th of March.



yes, its on the site.


----------



## Ricko (Feb 18, 2005)

whens the next meetin soulman?


----------

